# Python Questions



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am thinking about buying this, my tank is located upstairs from any sink i can attach this too...i see they make 75 and 100 footers i will mesaure the length but has anyone had any luck using this thing going upstairs to their tank????


----------



## PromptCritical (Feb 19, 2009)

The tank's higher than the sink, so it should be good. Drain the water out of the tank down to the sink and push the water up to the tank to refill it.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you have enough length you won't even need a sink to drain the water.
A window or door will do.
You really only need the sink to refill.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good point Smellsfishy....then technically you probley can DIY for cheaper using HD or Lowes products


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

THough if you are going down hill and don't want the hose sticking out the window just hook it up to the sink, start the syphon, and turn off the faucet. It will drain great going down hill.

It will fill slower and put more stress on the fittings to go uphill, but that is what I do. I would recomend the aqueon water changer system over the python. Components have lasted much longer for me. Especially the "pump"

Just make sure to use a quality dechlor like prime with your water change system.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

im lucky, My town doesnt use any chlorine, i have acually had my tap water tested and the ph comes out at 7.8 or so and the hardness is right on the money...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

chlorine or chloramine are required for all public water sources. They use it. I promise. If you had a private well, it wouldn't, but for a public source(and you already said it is town water) the EPA REQUIRES the use of chlorine or chloramine(chlorine and ammonia) to keep your water safe.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

As a matter of fact, since you indicate "long island" as your home, I am able to identify that all of long island uses the same water source and uses chlorine. You need to be using a dechlorinator.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

raggs715 said:


> Good point Smellsfishy....then technically you probley can DIY for cheaper using HD or Lowes products


Actually you could just use a regular hose.
The only catch here is the hose for filling the tank should not have any type of anti-mold agent on the inner lining of the hose.
Outside of that, skies the limit!


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

under_control said:


> As a matter of fact, since you indicate "long island" as your home, I am able to identify that all of long island uses the same water source and uses chlorine. You need to be using a dechlorinator.


Your wrong....Greenlawn Water District has been granted a waiver from the State Health Department, Chlorination is NOT required...However they do have a water reseve With chlorination should they need it....


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

If it was me, I would give your water a shot of prime(or other)at change time, dosen`t hurt and would keep you safe from anything new your water provider might try, without your knowledge.
Python, smython..these overpriced chunks of hose and plastic are not all they a raved about. Go find a faucet adapter, that allows you to hook your garden hose up to the sink nearest your tank for filling..for drainage, run the same hose out a door, window, whatever and give your plants a treat.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> If it was me, I would give your water a shot of prime(or other)at change time, dosen`t hurt and would keep you safe from anything new your water provider might try, without your knowledge.
> Python, smython..these overpriced chunks of hose and plastic are not all they a raved about. Go find a faucet adapter, that allows you to hook your garden hose up to the sink nearest your tank for filling..for drainage, run the same hose out a door, window, whatever and give your plants a treat.


thats what im going to do, thanks!! as for the water they acually call us to warn us of anything they will be adding to the water


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

DIY!!! get the Aqueon piece that goes on the sink (10$) and then get the tube from lowes. I got 100 feet of tube for 30$. then get a large syphon tube, I already had one, you prob do too. and you are set to go for under 40$. i have tanks downstairs where the sink is and upstairs as well and I have no problem at all. It is basically the best thing ever. just put some Prime in the tube before you fill and you are set. but dose the prime for your entire tank and not just the water replaced.


----------



## BirdFish (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/ ... hanger.htm

click on the thing called "flow valve'


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

raggs715 said:


> under_control said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of fact, since you indicate "long island" as your home, I am able to identify that all of long island uses the same water source and uses chlorine. You need to be using a dechlorinator.
> ...


The state health department does not have the authority to do this. Chlorine is used to protect you from bacteria and pathogens naturally occuring in the water system. Having a father who worked for 30 years as an engineer at a public works facility, I can tell you this is not only incorrect, but dangerous.

If they did not provide chlorine in their water source they would not be able to guarantee safeguards as their are no "live" bacteria monitoring sytems. The Greenlawn water district gets their water from the Glacial and Magothy aquifers--the same as the rest of long island.

THe only current option to chlorine is OZONE, which is significantly more costly and only a handful of US cities use(yours is NOT one of them).


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

I Understand what you are saying but this is direclty from their 2007 water quality report...

"The Greenlawn Water District provides treatment at all of its wells to improve the quality of the water pumped prior to distribution to the
consumer. The pH of the pumped water is adjusted upward to reduce the corrosive action between the water and water mains and in-house
plumbing by the addition of sodium hydroxide. Granular activated carbon filters are also installed at Plant No. 8 to treat potable water for
the removal of volatile organic compounds. An air stripping treatment facility is in service at Plant No. 12, also for the removal of volatile
organic compounds. The District also maintains standby emergency chlorination equipment for disinfection. The District has been granted
a waiver from disinfection by the State Health Department, therefore, chlorination is not required."

The LFS that uses greenlawn water also says this water is perfect to use in any aquarium...hes been around for 20 years and i have been keeping fish for 10 years with no problems and i never your dechlorinators nor does the LFS with their sale, show and personal tanks......


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

mine is attached to 2 lengths of drinking water grade hose...white instead of garden hose.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Faucet adapter $3+change








PVC hanger, pipe cut to depth of water to be removed








Attached to appx. 25 foot hose


----------

